# Citrix ICA (formally WTS) at SAP

## sapaxel

Hi guys!

Since I now know how to use citrix client to connect to the citrix server at SAP, I wanna share the way I got it work with you.

First, of couse, emerge the icaclient. (amd64 users like me have to accept the keyword x86 and since even this is still masked, use ~x86 instead).

Further more, you will have to get the certificate used to authorize the server connection.

Since the icaclient usally complains about a missing trust center class 2 certificate, go to http://www.trustcenter.de and fetch it (I used the DER version):

http://www.trustcenter.de/certservices/cacerts/tcclass2-2011.der

Save this under your default icaclient install directoy in subfolder keystore/cacerts and CHANGE the .der extension of the file to .crt!

Now, you are not far from heaven/hell.

Optionally, run wfcmgr to set up a proxy entry, if this is relevant for you. 

There is still a little problem left. If you download the ica file from SAPs website (launch.asp, since generated by an active server page), the content seems to be a bit malformed.

The entry ProxyType in the file is some kind of wrong interpreted by the icaclient.

I myself solved this by writing a tiny script (actually 3 lines) to filter out this option, since it will be overwritten by the previously mentioned configuration step in wfcmgr.

Here is the script:

#!/bin/sh

echo Starting ICA with file $1 ...

cat $1 | sed "s/ProxyType/#ProxyType/" > $1.tmp && wfica $1.tmp

If you stuck on starting the downloaded file manuelly everytime, you have to tell your browser to associate the files extension with this script.

So far for now - at my machine it works pretty well, now.

Regards,

Axel   :Wink: 

----------

## Plexroth

I didn't have to do any of this to get citrix working on my machine (Sempron 2500, 512mb, 120gig hd, chaintech mobo). Portage has version 9.0 of the ICAClient. 

All I did was download the RPM from the citrix site and drop it in the /usr/portage/distfiles directory. The first few times I clicked on the dreaded ms word icon, nothing happened. Then I logged out of my user acount and restarted KDE and lo and behold, the next time I clicked on an MS app, stuff happened.

I must say I'm really impressed. At work, most of us office drones are hooked up with WYSE Winterm clients with embedded winCE (yuck). From home on my Verizon DSL, the apps actually respond faster, almost as fast as the native linux apps. Pretty cool stuff. I even pulled up the citrix virtual desktop (or whatever the heck they call it) and was able to browse my department network drive and my personal files. Neatogroovykeen, says I.

Anyway, I always needle the tech guys here about Linux. Most of them are indifferent, one of them is a Mac guy and a couple agree with me.

Well, the short story is that I think it's really freakin' slick that I can use CITRIX to run windows apps over the internet at home.

----------

## astaroth_pod

It worked for me some time long ago, but then stopped working through the proxy when I upgraded the ica client.

Used your script, now it works flawlessly again. Thanks!

----------

